# SSC P7 C-Bin LED with 21mm Base @ DX



## CampingLED (May 12, 2008)

Noticed that DX has just released C-Bin SSC P7s on a base at almost the same price as a B-Bin bare emitter.


----------



## IMSabbel (May 12, 2008)

I wonder what material the base is made off? Looks a bit like aluminium, but they dont clearly state it...


----------



## CampingLED (May 13, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> I wonder what material the base is made off? Looks a bit like aluminium, but they dont clearly state it...


 
Based on the other emitters that I purchased from them I am quite sure that it is. I wonder why they did not use a star as the size is almost the same.


----------



## jasonck08 (May 13, 2008)

I saw this also on DX... Looks like a very good price if it really is a true "C" bin. Cheaper than everywhere else by ~$5+

@ CampingLED

Stars are usually made out of very thin aluminium. I believe the base on this one is a bit thicker, so better for heat spreading...


----------



## rizky_p (May 13, 2008)

i bought bare stars for P7 from KD and yes they are thicker then you normal Cree/SSC stars...


----------



## CampingLED (May 13, 2008)

jasonck08 said:


> I saw this also on DX... Looks like a very good price if it really is a true "C" bin. Cheaper than everywhere else by ~$5+


 
Time will tell if it a true C-bin. I do not think they will make the same mistake twice in a row since the bare emitter was originally advertised as a 900 lumen and later changed with a correction.


----------



## kwarwick (May 13, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> Time will tell if it a true C-bin. I do not think they will make the same mistake twice in a row since the bare emitter was originally advertised as a 900 lumen and later changed with a correction.



I would tend to agree that it is mostly likely a true C-bin. Almost as important is to know what the tint and vf are. The other P7 on DX is SYP tint which is the bluest of the bins ... 8000 - 10000 K :thumbsdow


----------



## AvPD (May 14, 2008)

I wonder how much the cost will decrease as time goes by. Will they get down to $10 by the end of the year?


----------



## gouki64 (May 17, 2008)

10 dollars!! That would be GREAT! :twothumbs

So my friend is thinking about using these P7 leds in his car as reverse lights.

However, I haven't been able to find him a suitable driver for it anywhere. I know KD offers a driver for the P7, but the input range is far below the 12+ volts a car would put out.

Any takers on helping a LED newbie on what to drive these P7's with in a car or how to do it?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## CampingLED (May 17, 2008)

gouki64 said:


> 10 dollars!! That would be GREAT! :twothumbs
> 
> So my friend is thinking about using these P7 leds in his car as reverse lights.
> 
> ...


 
The easiest is to use in-line series resistors. You could either use the two P7's in series with one resistor or use them in parallel with a resistor per P7 (recommended as the wiring of the car should support this option better). To assist with the calculations of the resistors, you can see here. Use a value of 13.5V or 13.8V for the car battery with alternator running.


----------



## LukeA (May 17, 2008)

gouki64 said:


> 10 dollars!! That would be GREAT! :twothumbs
> 
> So my friend is thinking about using these P7 leds in his car as reverse lights.
> 
> ...



Resistors will waste far too much power to be useful. Instead, 4 DX sku.6090 modules with no reflectors will be more efficient off of automotive 14V.


----------



## gouki64 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Would I link sku.6090 in a series and then hook up my two P7s in series with it?

Also, it would be a big waste in reflectors, is there a place I can just get the drivers without the extras?



LukeA said:


> Resistors will waste far too much power to be useful. Instead, 4 DX sku.6090 modules with no reflectors will be more efficient off of automotive 14V.


----------



## LukeA (May 17, 2008)

gouki64 said:


> Thanks for the info! Would I link sku.6090 in a series and then hook up my two P7s in series with it?
> 
> Also, it would be a big waste in reflectors, is there a place I can just get the drivers without the extras?



Sku.6090 is a board and Cree P4 emitter mounted to a brass threaded module. You wouldn't need any P7s.

If you're dead-set on P7s, then Kaidomain sells just a board that puts out 700mA from automotive power. This one. I'd wire 3 of those in parallel and the 2 P7s in series off of that.


----------



## gouki64 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks LukeA.

I'll pass along the information and I'll let you know how it went upon completion!

:twothumbs



LukeA said:


> Sku.6090 is a board and Cree P4 emitter mounted to a brass threaded module. You wouldn't need any P7s.
> 
> If you're dead-set on P7s, then Kaidomain sells just a board that puts out 700mA from automotive power. This one. I'd wire 3 of those in parallel and the 2 P7s in series off of that.


----------



## James35 (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone removed the emitter off of the base without damaging it? If so, how?


----------



## Led_Blind (Jun 25, 2008)

James35 said:


> Has anyone removed the emitter off of the base without damaging it? If so, how?



Ha, yeah, by accident a set of vice grips slipped and ripped it straight off solder, traces and all  

It still works and doesnt appear any different


----------



## mikel81 (Aug 4, 2008)

James35 said:


> Has anyone removed the emitter off of the base without damaging it? If so, how?



Ya, desolder the pads as good as you can grab with two sets of pliers, heat and twist. Mine popped right off.


----------



## coolwaters (Aug 6, 2008)

if its a cree emitter i dont recommend your removing that...its the second hardest LED i had to solder bare. the first is Rebel....


i used some pilers to hold the star board and used a hand torch and after a few seconds the emitter slide right off. i dont recommend ripping it off. those things are fragile...


----------



## manoloco (Feb 28, 2009)

LukeA said:


> Sku.6090 is a board and Cree P4 emitter mounted to a brass threaded module. You wouldn't need any P7s.
> 
> If you're dead-set on P7s, then Kaidomain sells just a board that puts out 700mA from automotive power. This one. I'd wire 3 of those in parallel and the 2 P7s in series off of that.


 

my dad likes to use a car battery for a lot of stuff, can i use this 6090 module directly fed from a car battery?, would heat be a problem if its used like a bulb hanging from a ceiling without it being attached to anything?

also i found this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836 would it serve the same purpose?


----------

